# Dressage TV Coverage



## Katikins (4 August 2012)

Just thought I'd do a separate post about this.  I'm shocked at the lack of mention the dressage riders have had on the BBC.  They did briefly mention it this morning on the Olympic Breakfast show so at least that's a step in the right direction.  But over here, the dressage has been on the main Dutch channel.  Everybody know's Anky's name regardless of whether they have any horsey affiliations.

However, I thought that Judy is doing a great job on the commentary (Live Stream), really doing her best to explain what is going on to ensure viewers understand.  Quite liking MT as well although I think I'm going to start counting the number of times he's said 'won't do them any harm at all'!  I swear its in double figures already!


----------



## sywell (4 August 2012)

I thought Judy was doing an excellent job. Pity there was not more info on the bloodlines as all they seemed to know that it was D line. There is no recognition of the outstanding steps forward British riders have made and the youth of the new riders in dressage terms. The failure of the BBC News department is dreadful.


----------



## Clava (4 August 2012)

It was barely mentioned in the late night round up (if you blinked you would have missed it) and yet they dedicated a lot of time talking about the swimming events. Very disappointed.


----------



## mtj (4 August 2012)

British sporting media are only really interested in male dominated sports.  Just take a look at the sports section of any newspaper.  They really are still in the seventies.  Benny Hill coverage of the Beach Volleyball explains it all.

They are currently taking a token look at any sport producing UK medals, but after the games will return to being the "blokes section".


----------



## philamena (4 August 2012)

I think you're overthinking it to be honest. There were 25 sports in action yesterday and although we had an amazing performance to those in the know, it was essentially the equivalent of a preliminary round or heat, and those don't make it into the short news bulletins much either unless there's a really massively well-known name in them. Most sports with GB performing at the "heat" stage won't have been mentioned in the main bulletins. Charlotte's test was on BBC 1 yesterday, but once you reach this point of the Games it's not news until it's "news" really, ie closer to the conclusion. 

Don't get me wrong, I'd love it if the horse sports were on TV loads more, but I think if you compare the coverage this year with previous Olympics, we're getting much better service than we have done before.


----------



## LizzieJ (4 August 2012)

I agree, anyone know how the hand ball is going? or the water polo?  We won several medals yesterday, of course they are going to focus on that and any final. We've barely heard anything of the sailing during this week but I'm sure we will hear/see more when the finals start tomorrow.  I think we have been very lucky to be able to watch the dressage all the way through tbh   Andy Murray reached the tennis final yesterday, they have barely mentioned that either!


----------

